# TTRS Dead Pedal...



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Without going into the details the dead pedal in my car is very badly scuffed and I am thinking about changing it...I went on-line and noticed that the pedal itself is only $65.00 but I have no idea as to what is involved in changing it [though it does look like it snaps-in and snaps-out] as seen here http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TT-MK2-dead-pedals 

With that, can anyone here either explain to me or provide diagrams / schematics for changing the dead pedal...

Thanks in advance...


Joel


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Without going into the details the dead pedal in my car is very badly scuffed and I am thinking about changing it...I went on-line and noticed that the pedal itself is only $65.00 but I have no idea as to what is involved in changing it [though it does look like it snaps-in and snaps-out] as seen here http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TT-MK2-dead-pedals
> 
> With that, can anyone here either explain to me or provide diagrams / schematics for changing the dead pedal...
> 
> ...


My recommendation is to get a day pass to erwin.audiusa.com and download all of the TT-RS manuals. They should include instructions for replacing the dead pedal, as well as the removal/re-installation of any interior trim pieces/etc. that are in the way.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Without going into the details the dead pedal in my car is very badly scuffed and I am thinking about changing it...I went on-line and noticed that the pedal itself is only $65.00 but I have no idea as to what is involved in changing it [though it does look like it snaps-in and snaps-out] as seen here http://www.bks-tuning.com/OEM-Audi-TT-MK2-dead-pedals
> 
> With that, can anyone here either explain to me or provide diagrams / schematics for changing the dead pedal...
> 
> ...





fourtunes said:


> My recommendation is to get a day pass to erwin.audiusa.com and download all of the TT-RS manuals. They should include instructions for replacing the dead pedal, as well as the removal/re-installation of any interior trim pieces/etc. that are in the way.


Great idea...I will do that and hopefully I will find what I am looking for...that said, I took a look at it closely not more than an hour ago and it seems that with the benefit of daylight that it is actually held in place by one screw at the top as well...it will, when I get around to doing it, hopefully be a no brainer to change out...

Joel


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Great idea...I will do that and hopefully I will find what I am looking for...that said, I took a look at it closely not more than an hour ago and it seems that with the benefit of daylight that it is actually held in place by one screw at the top as well...it will, when I get around to doing it, hopefully be a no brainer to change out...
> 
> Joel


Some dead pedals also have plastic retention clips that are designed to break. For example, the S5 dead pedal is a single-use item: you have to pull pretty hard in order to remove it, and doing so breaks clips on the back, rendering the pedal useless. The manual will state if this is the case.

In any case, the erwin manuals are pretty well laid out and cross-referenced. The TT-RS dead pedal removal section will likely refer to other sections as related/prerequisites. In the S5 case, for example, the dead pedal removal/installation section links to others that explain how to lift the door sill cover piece, and how to remove the hood release lever and some A-pillar trim pieces. Each of those sections also explains re-installation and any adjustment steps.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> Some dead pedals also have plastic retention clips that are designed to break. For example, the S5 dead pedal is a single-use item: you have to pull pretty hard in order to remove it, and doing so breaks clips on the back, rendering the pedal useless. The manual will state if this is the case.
> 
> In any case, the erwin manuals are pretty well laid out and cross-referenced. The TT-RS dead pedal removal section will likely refer to other sections as related/prerequisites. In the S5 case, for example, the dead pedal removal/installation section links to others that explain how to lift the door sill cover piece, and how to remove the hood release lever and some A-pillar trim pieces. Each of those sections also explains re-installation and any adjustment steps.


Thanks for that....might be more work than I may up to...in any event, I will take a look at what is involved and go from there...appreciate all the input and assistance...


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

sub'd. Mines scuffed some also.I will be curious about what you find.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

blimey said:


> sub'd. Mines scuffed some also.I will be curious about what you find.


I am taking a two pronged approach:

1. If the dead pedal is easy to change then I will simply change it out and not worry about it with the view of perhaps changing it out every 6 to 12 months...I am a fanatic about keeping my car clean and in pristine shape...

2. If, on the other hand, the dead pedal is difficult to change then I will not only have it changed but also have it covered in sort of plastic adhesive -- think clear bra -- so that it will continue to look good and not worry about the odd idiot who drives my car and scuffs the dead pedal which is exactly what happened this time... 


Joel


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

fourtunes said:


> ... get a day pass to erwin.audiusa.com and download...


Not related to the OP, but, how does erwin stack up against Bentley's downloadable stuff? Much better? Worse?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

32vSC said:


> Not related to the OP, but, how does erwin stack up against Bentley's downloadable stuff? Much better? Worse?


I've found it to be considerably better, but I guess mileage may vary.

The Bentley documentation I purchased for an S5 was accurate and sufficiently up-to-date, but it came in the form of a license and an application that could only be run on Windows XP, and was slow/unwieldy and buggy (mainly application crashes).

The closest Bentley documentation I could find for purchase was for older TT/TTS models.

The erwin documentation is made up mainly of PDF documents and appears to be much better maintained. It includes TT-RS manuals, for example (I perused them for license plate holder removal and headlamp removal/installation (ecodes)).


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

lol unless you keep plastic over it its going to scratch, thats what its for, i have the mk1 tt dead pedal in my golf for years now its scratched so much you dont even notice the scratches if you know what i mean :laugh:


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> lol unless you keep plastic over it its going to scratch, thats what its for, i have the mk1 tt dead pedal in my golf for years now its scratched so much you dont even notice the scratches if you know what i mean :laugh:


I know, I know...nothing more than pride of ownership for the first few months with the car...


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

fourtunes said:


> I've found it to be considerably better...


It is then, at least, worth $35. My mileage does not vary. Don't even get me started on Bentley


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

FYI, I skimmed the manuals just now. What you're looking for seems to be in section _2.5.4, Food Rest Cover_. It links to sections _2.1.1, Driver Side Instrument Panel Cover_ and _2.5.3 Lower A-Pillar Trim_. The steps look very similar to those I followed when I installed the RS5 dead pedal in the S5.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> FYI, I skimmed the manuals just now. What you're looking for seems to be in section _2.5.4, Food Rest Cover_. It links to sections _2.1.1, Driver Side Instrument Panel Cover_ and _2.5.3 Lower A-Pillar Trim_. The steps look very similar to those I followed when I installed the RS5 dead pedal in the S5.


Thanks for the heads up...that said, was the replacement process difficult and how long did it take from start to finish...

Thanks so much...


Joel


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Thanks for the heads up...that said, was the replacement process difficult and how long did it take from start to finish...
> 
> Thanks so much...
> 
> Joel


It really wasn't difficult with instructions (the biggest obstacle to interior trims is knowing where to pull, and in which direction, to release retention clips without breaking them). I took my time, but even so, it took less than an hour start-to-finish.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> It really wasn't difficult with instructions (the biggest obstacle to interior trims is knowing where to pull, and in which direction, to release retention clips without breaking them). I took my time, but even so, it took less than an hour start-to-finish.


Fantastic...motivates me to give it a go....


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Latest update...I have ordered the dead pedal and am all set to give the installation a go with a little [okay, a lot of] help from a friend of mine who owns a repair shop...before installing it I wanted to know what to cover the damn thing with so that this one does not look like crap as well [NOTE TO AUDI: make the whole damn thing in rubber like it was in my BMW]...

I was at the dealer today and ran into their clear bar / tint dealer...I spoke to him about both covering the dead pedal and the door sills in clear bra...he said, "funny you should ask, as I did this a while back and had horrible results"...he explained that the material did not adhere very well because i) on the dead pedal the constant foot movement peeled it off and ii) on the door sills he said the material was not conducive to get a good stick...anyone else have this experience?

He went to note that there was an aftermarket cover for the dead pedal but could not remember where he saw it...I can not find it on the web but was wondering whether anyone had an idea of where top get one...

Thanks...


Joel


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Latest update...I have ordered the dead pedal and am all set to give the installation a go with a little [okay, a lot of] help from a friend of mine who owns a repair shop...before installing it I wanted to know what to cover the damn thing with so that this one does not look like crap as well [NOTE TO AUDI: make the whole damn thing in rubber like it was in my BMW]...
> 
> I was at the dealer today and ran into their clear bar / tint dealer...I spoke to him about both covering the dead pedal and the door sills in clear bra...he said, "funny you should ask, as I did this a while back and had horrible results"...he explained that the material did not adhere very well because i) on the dead pedal the constant foot movement peeled it off and ii) on the door sills he said the material was not conducive to get a good stick...anyone else have this experience?
> 
> ...


I have a recommendation:
Go to McMaster Carr's website and search for a 70 to 90 durometer self adhesive rubber strip material. Something like 1/16 or 1/8" thick would suffice. If that adhesive doesn't work out, you could try some spray-on adhesive from 3M. There are several versions sold at Home Depot and Lowes that are rediculously strong, so much so that removing it later could prove problematic.

Personally, I haven't noticed scuffs on my dead pedal. But, even if I had them, I wouldn't care as this is part of the car that would normally show wear and tear anyway. Had any rocks stuck in your shoes? Well, there ya go. Root cause identified.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm sorry....but I don't get the fuss about a part that is SUPPOSED to make contact with your foot looking like your foot touched it.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

my dead pedal came with blue plastic over it from the factory, i had the dealer skip PDI

i assume your new order will also have the plastic on it from the start so just don't take it off...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> my dead pedal came with blue plastic over it from the factory, i had the dealer skip PDI
> 
> i assume your new order will also have the plastic on it from the start so just don't take it off...


Now there is an idea...:laugh:


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I have a recommendation:
> Go to McMaster Carr's website and search for a 70 to 90 durometer self adhesive rubber strip material. Something like 1/16 or 1/8" thick would suffice. If that adhesive doesn't work out, you could try some spray-on adhesive from 3M. There are several versions sold at Home Depot and Lowes that are rediculously strong, so much so that removing it later could prove problematic.


I will look into that as well...


----------

